# Wade partner for 12/17/12



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Well guys i work 7/12's every week and monday(12/17/12) i have off. Looking to target Reds or trout, flounder. Never caught anything worth bragging about. Im semi new to the Salt i got my own gear and whatnot. Ima 23 year old marine combat vet, can provide good company. Mainly fish galveston jetties or SWP dont know anywhere else. If interested just shoot me a pm thanks in advance.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

if i was off work i would take you fishing


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

*sup*

First of all "Flounder Pounder" is freaking funny.

Were do u stay by???


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a Army vet, and am always down to fish I know of a few places to go. Just hit me up on here and let me know.


----------

